# Delta slammed for 'humiliating' double amputee vet to point of



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 15, 2012)

> A number of veterans complained to Delta Airlines on behalf of Lance Cpl. Christian Brown, a double-amputee Marine who was "humiliated" on a recent flight.


http://now.msn.com/veteran-amputee-humiliated-by-delta-airlines-critics-say


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 15, 2012)

Apparently this story has sparked calls to give all wounded veterans free upgrades to first class seating.


----------



## Shortline (Dec 15, 2012)

I am a very frequent DL flyer, and have moved to coach numerous times from FC to give up my seat in First to a returning vet including a few who were apparently wounded, and I have seen other FC passengers do the same-Not once, in the last 4 years in any of those cases, has any flight attendant, or other DL employee said anything about it. I think there must be somethign else going on, if a FC passenger offers his seat, there is no one on the plane that is going to argue. Must be more to this, than the story blurb.


----------



## jis (Dec 16, 2012)

There are multiple sides to this story. If interested see this lengthy thread on it on airliners.net. You will even find some detailed discussion of what might have transpired which could produce that brief news report, and yet would not have indicated any bad behavior on part of anyone.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 16, 2012)

I think American and United already give away free first class upgrades to any service members in uniform, wounded or not.


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 16, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> I think American and United already give away free first class upgrades to any service members in uniform, wounded or not.


That's not the case on United -- at least, not as formal policy. They _are_ invited to board first (even before first-class passengers).


----------



## leemell (Dec 16, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > I think American and United already give away free first class upgrades to any service members in uniform, wounded or not.
> ...


In times past (about 50 years), I was upgraded on a United Airlines flight from coach to first class because I was in uniform. BTW, my seat mate was Mikey Thompson, the automobile racer, designer, promoter who was murdered in his driveway with his wife in the 1980's. Very unfortunate for a very kind and knowledgeable man.


----------

